# onstar module



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

^ Might be able to get you an answer tomorrow when I get access to alldata and Mitchell1 again. No promises but I'll give it a go.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...it's in the dash, _behind_ the radio assembly:

P COMMUNICATION SYSTEM ONSTAR(UE1);. Fits: Chevrolet Cruze | Nalley Buick GMC Brunswick


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Why do you want to remove or am I missing something?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

OnStar™ = BIG BROTHER


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> OnStar™ = BIG BROTHER


Who do you think would be that interested in your everyday driving habits? After you remove your Onstar, (which could save your life in an accident) make sure and craft up some tinfoil hats so the CIA can't steal your brainwaves.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

plowman33 said:


> Who do you think would be that interested in your everyday driving habits? After you remove your Onstar, (which could save your life in an accident) make sure and craft up some tinfoil hats so the CIA can't steal your brainwaves.


That has nothing to do with it nor was he implying it to the level of the CIA. OBD III(If it even happens) and Mode $0A are under scrutiny. It'll all depend on how it's used. With the current cash crisis the government is under it really wouldn't surprise me to see things go south with this technology. Even though OBD II does have the ability to broadcast information according to manufacturers.


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> That has nothing to do with it nor was he implying it to the level of the CIA. OBD III(If it even happens) and Mode $0A are under scrutiny. It'll all depend on how it's used. With the current cash crisis the government is under it really wouldn't surprise me to see things go south with this technology. Even though OBD II does have the ability to broadcast information according to manufacturers.


I have no idea what any of that means. He said Onstar=Big Brother. You are implying that he meant an awful lot of things based on those two words... 

I was just being sarcastic because typically people who talk about Big Brother suffer from paranoia...


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...read your Cruze Owners Manual (Customer Information, page 13-15), the car already also has a *Event Data Recorder* (EDR) built-in, but I'll bet your salesperson never mentioned it to you. And, YOU have no control over its contents. Insurance companys and Calfornia CARB and California Highway Patrol want un-monitored access to that information...especially, *if/when* you're in an accident...they want it so that you CANNOT refuse their accessing it in any way.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

plowman33 said:


> I have no idea what any of that means. He said Onstar=Big Brother. You are implying that he meant an awful lot of things based on those two words...
> 
> I was just being sarcastic because typically people who talk about Big Brother suffer from paranoia...



Or a deeper understanding depends on how big the tin foil hat is I guess. Big Brother is in reference to push OBD III which will broadcast car data and information to state agencies to get rid of emissions check points. Every piece of information from all the cars modules can be seen. From vehicle speed to emissions compliance. It all depends on how it will get used. OnStar equipped vehicles are basically the precursor to OBD III. Mode $0A is a new addition. It saves all hard fault codes and none of them can be deleted unless the car runs it's own monitors to remove them.

Also to apply these changes. Driver information will have to be present on the vehicle. Which means tickets and notices can be mailed to your home. Or your car shut down by the state if you fail to fix certain faults within X amount of time. Sometimes people don't have money to replace a catylist right away. More government regulation leads to more money out of everyone's pockets. Again it all depends on how it gets used.


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...read your Cruze Owners Manual, the car already also has a Crash Event Recorder built-in, but I'll bet your salesperson never mentioned it to you. And, YOU have no control over its contents.


 
See? Paranoia. I was right.

Why does it matter if you can or cannot control the contents of the Crash Event Recorder? You wanna change it and put someone elses crash contents on there?


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...I paid for the vehicle, and I did NOT have the "option" to refuse the inclusion of _either_ the *OnStar*™ or the *Event Data Recorder *(EDR).

...their co$ts are foisted upon the buyers without consent or acceptance, and neither are EPA mandated--yet!


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I paid for the vehicle, and I did NOT have the "option" to refuse the inclusion of _either_ the *OnStar*™ or the *Event Data Recorder *(EDR).
> 
> ...their co$ts are foisted upon the buyers without consent or acceptance, and neither are EPA mandated--yet!


 
LOL, okay... Good luck on your mission. :uhh:


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Or a deeper understanding depends on how big the tin foil hat is I guess. Big Brother is in reference to push OBD III which will broadcast car data and information to state agencies to get rid of emissions check points. Every piece of information from all the cars modules can be seen. From vehicle speed to emissions compliance. It all depends on how it will get used. OnStar equipped vehicles are basically the precursor to OBD III. Mode $0A is a new addition. It saves all hard fault codes and none of them can be deleted unless the car runs it's own monitors to remove them.
> 
> Also to apply these changes. Driver information will have to be present on the vehicle. Which means tickets and notices can be mailed to your home. Or your car shut down by the state if you fail to fix certain faults within X amount of time. Sometimes people don't have money to replace a catylist right away. More government regulation leads to more money out of everyone's pockets. Again it all depends on how it gets used.


OnStar does not store codes that I am aware of. It is just a reader that will capture and then upload information if you are a subsriber to OnStar. It accesses data through the diagnostic gateway on the canbus which is on vertually every car now sold so all the modules can send and receive information. If you have anything plugged into the OBDII diagnostic port, OnStar can not perform remote diagnostics. The boost gauge I will soon be maketing (it uses the OBD port) also blocks OnStar diagnostics. On my Onstar report I just received it states "We were unable to successfully complete a diagnostic test. This issue may be caused by an aftermarket device plugged into your vehicals diagnostic port." Using the OBD port blocks diagnostic reading of engine, transmission, emissions, and airbag systems. I am actually trying to figure out a work around since some people want this feature even though the car will tell you first anyways before you get your monthy onstar update email.

The EDR though is nasty, but on my other cars there are other modules that hold data that technitions can not even read. For example, top speed on one of my other cars is limited to 150 from the manufacturer but I have a device that raises that by tricking the ECU, but the stability module has a direct feed from a different source and always retains max speed unlike the EDR that can only hold so many seconds of data. What we need is device that can alter the signals. If OBDIII can transmit, there will be a way to capture and change the broadcast.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

David1 said:


> OnStar does not store codes that I am aware of. It is just a reader that will capture and then upload information if you are a subsriber to OnStar. It accesses data through the diagnostic gateway on the canbus which is on vertually every car now sold so all the modules can send and receive information. If you have anything plugged into the OBDII diagnostic port, OnStar can not perform remote diagnostics. The boost gauge I will soon be maketing (it uses the OBD port) also blocks OnStar diagnostics. On my Onstar report I just received it states "We were unable to successfully complete a diagnostic test. This issue may be caused by an aftermarket device plugged into your vehicals diagnostic port." Using the OBD port blocks diagnostic reading of engine, transmission, emissions, and airbag systems. I am actually trying to figure out a work around since some people want this feature even though the car will tell you first anyways before you get your monthy onstar update email.


Not Onstar. Mode $0A stores hard fault codes.

edit: I was also speaking about OBD III so I should have clarified better sorry.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

OBD3 will be just as easy to deal with. People were going crazy when OBD2 arrived. It is just the manufacturer proprietary stuff that is hard to deal with. The equipment will be big money at first with a subsription to get all the codes and updates.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

David1 said:


> OBD3 will be just as easy to deal with. People were going crazy when OBD2 arrived. It is just the manufacturer proprietary stuff that is hard to deal with. The equipment will be big money at first with a subsription to get all the codes and updates.


Yes however the problem will be if OBDIII standardization does happen then you have to worry about "what ifs". The government could go as far as they want with it or as little as they want. Get pulled over for a speeding violation and have the officer enter your tags into a database. With OBDIII it could automatically connect to your cars systems and validate vehicle speed, driver information, emissions compliance, etc. I'm not saying it's a bad idea if used correctly or anything. It's just another open door to your personal life that I really don't think is necessary. It could be good or bad.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> Yes however the problem will be if OBDIII standardization does happen then you have to worry about "what ifs". The government could go as far as they want with it or as little as they want. Get pulled over for a speeding violation and have the officer enter your tags into a database. With OBDIII it could automatically connect to your cars systems and validate vehicle speed, driver information, emissions compliance, etc. I'm not saying it's a bad idea if used correctly or anything. It's just another open door to your personal life that I really don't think is necessary. It could be good or bad.


That would be big money to implement.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

David1 said:


> That would be big money to implement.


It would actually save money compared to state check points. Why pay to keep check points going with people manning them when you can have the manufactures make the cars themselves their own rolling check points with existing technology that's already in place.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> It would actually save money compared to state check points.


Not to be cynical, but this would save the govermnent (us taxpayers) nothing...what it would do is allow the government to re-allocate those funds to some other wasteful activities, leaving us (the taxpayers) holding the proverbial bag...albeit a "different" bag, we're still holding it...


----------



## SilverCruzer (Nov 30, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...I paid for the vehicle, and I did NOT have the "option" to refuse the inclusion of _either_ the *OnStar*™ or the *Event Data Recorder *(EDR).
> 
> ...their co$ts are foisted upon the buyers without consent or acceptance, and neither are EPA mandated--yet!


Well...you don't HAVE to buy a car with OnStar. And does anyone examine the data of an EDR unless you are in a wreck and someone wants to figure out what happen so that they can possibly save someone elses life? Or possible prove that you were not at fault?


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Is the EDR even accessible remotely?


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Is the EDR even accessible remotely?


Nope


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> OnStar™ = BIG BROTHER


 
you said it. i hate the idea BIG BROTHER knows where i am, how fast i went there, with whome, etc.


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...it's in the dash, _behind_ the radio assembly:
> 
> P COMMUNICATION SYSTEM ONSTAR(UE1);. Fits: Chevrolet Cruze | Nalley Buick GMC Brunswick


 
looks good, but which unit i disconnect?


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Is the EDR even accessible remotely?


No. And in Canada you need a warrant to access it.


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

lacruze said:


> you said it. i hate the idea BIG BROTHER knows where i am, how fast i went there, with whome, etc.


So I take it you don't have a cell phone, right?


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

lacruze said:


> you said it. i hate the idea BIG BROTHER knows where i am, how fast i went there, with whome, etc.


 
Haha, you think the Event Recorder knows who your passengers are? You people are funny.


----------



## Spaceme (Jan 20, 2011)

THIS is why I want to completely disable OnStar:

OnStar Is Tracking Your Speed And Location Even When You Cancel Your Service


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

Spaceme said:


> THIS is why I want to completely disable OnStar:
> 
> OnStar Is Tracking Your Speed And Location Even When You Cancel Your Service


 
He also says the connection will remain open "unless the customer says otherwise".

So call them and say otherwise, then they can't track you. Or move off the grid, into the woods, and become a wandering hobo so Big Brother can't run your life.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Just got that notice today. They can also track your speed by your cell phone so you can't fully hide.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

David1 said:


> Nope





CHUV said:


> No. And in Canada you need a warrant to access it.


Thanks all....this is what I suspected...

Not sure if in the U.S. a warrant is required, but it should be...


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

Ladys and gentlemen. I sigh of relief. As of today, my onstar is shutoff. No green light, no dial tone, no emergency connect. I feel like a free man! However, disabling the omstar also disables the bluetooth. Bummer, but I no longer feel as if someone is watching over me. I love my cruze and feel loyal to purchase more gm products in the future, but with NO onstar!

I searched for the onstar box in the trunk. Searched my mitchels software and showed the module is directly behind the radio headunit!
How? Just pull out the 10amp fuse out under your dash.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

lacruze said:


> Ladys and gentlemen. I sigh of relief. As of today, my onstar is shutoff. No green light, no dial tone, no emergency connect. I feel like a free man! However, disabling the omstar also disables the bluetooth. Bummer, but I no longer feel as if someone is watching over me. I love my cruze and feel loyal to purchase more gm products in the future, but with NO onstar!
> 
> I searched for the onstar box in the trunk. Searched my mitchels software and showed the module is directly behind the radio headunit!
> How? Just pull out the 10amp fuse out under your dash.


...just as stated in my initial posting that had the link to the illustration showing its location.


----------



## titanium (Aug 14, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...it's in the dash, _behind_ the radio assembly:
> 
> P COMMUNICATION SYSTEM ONSTAR(UE1);. Fits: Chevrolet Cruze | Nalley Buick GMC Brunswick


The illustration drawing is a bit misleading. The module is behind the glove box and attached to the far right side of the cross car beam above the knee airbag.

_







_


----------



## titanium (Aug 14, 2011)

*Disable Onstar 2-Way Communication*

If you want to disable 2-way communication with Onstar while retaining the mobile phone Bluetooth functionality, disconnect the antenna feed from the indicated connector.

_







_

Also, do not disconnect J1, J2, J3 (or remove the module entirely), or vehicle start will be disabled.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol, I love these threads. =). Like big brother has nothing better to do than track your Cruze with OnStar. Having worked for Uncle Sam for a long time believe me, if they want you OnStar is the least of your worries as pretty much anything you do nowadays can be watched, tracked and logged if you use any sort of technology, and not just by the government. Even a GPS watch can be followed. That beautiful Cell phone you have, yup, NSA has unfettered access and unlike many agencies they do not need a warrant to eavesdrop. The truth of the matter is it would cost them so much to monitor all of this that they aren't even going to look unless you do something illegal to get yourself noticed. Like I've said before, you lose more personal info to social media than probably any Gov't agency or corporation will ever try and get from you, so next time you post on facebook or send a tweet keep that in mind.


----------



## lacruze (Jul 9, 2011)

hey, TITANIUM...your so cool. great images. i will disconnect this weekend and reinstall the fuse to get my bluetooth working .thanks.


----------



## David1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Onstar has changed policy again. Back to how it was. Bet they are having an O-**** moment!


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

NBrehm said:


> Lol, I love these threads. =). Like big brother has nothing better to do than track your Cruze with OnStar. Having worked for Uncle Sam for a long time believe me, if they want you OnStar is the least of your worries as pretty much anything you do nowadays can be watched, tracked and logged if you use any sort of technology, and not just by the government. Even a GPS watch can be followed. That beautiful Cell phone you have, yup, NSA has unfettered access and unlike many agencies they do not need a warrant to eavesdrop. The truth of the matter is it would cost them so much to monitor all of this that they aren't even going to look unless you do something illegal to get yourself noticed. Like I've said before, you lose more personal info to social media than probably any Gov't agency or corporation will ever try and get from you, so next time you post on facebook or send a tweet keep that in mind.


The purpose of standardizing broadcasting OBD systems is to actually save money due to no longer having to operate emission check points and such. By forcing auto manufactures to create a system that will automatically notify state agencies and the dealerships of non compliant vehicles. It takes the burden off the state to operate such check points. The downside will be however if you can't afford to replace that CAT or repair what's necessary you may have your vehicle remotely shut down until you take it to a dealer to get fixed. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> you may have your vehicle remotely shut down until you take it to a dealer to get fixed.


Isn't that a bit of a stretch? So on top of the repair bill for the CAT's, now you have to pay to have your vehicle towed? I think the most you will see is some threatening letters saying they might suspend your drivers license or something. Shutting down vehicles doing 70 on the highway could cause for some serious lawsuits.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

I dont remember mentioning anything about while the vehicle is in motion. I meant after the drive cycle is complete.


----------



## plowman33 (Jul 20, 2011)

JDM-USDM Love said:


> I dont remember mentioning anything about while the vehicle is in motion. I meant after the drive cycle is complete.


 
Still seems a little over-the-top to me. People need their cars to go to their jobs, to make money, so they can pay for those repairs. It seems out of the jurisdiction of the EPA to be essentially seizing people's property. If I don't pay my electric bill, they don't board up my house and change the locks.


----------

